# Beach Glass?



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Is beach glass safe for aquariums? How to you dis-infect it?

Thanks!


----------



## samual989 (Mar 24, 2012)

As long as it is not porous!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

What is beach glass, Maisy?


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I would think putting it in boiling water for a few seconds and then rinsing with vinegar would get it pretty darn clean. Also I'm jealous. I'm guessing you've found enough to put in a tank?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> What is beach glass, Maisy?


Glass that has been in the ocean and naturally smoothed out. like smooth seashells you pick up on the beach, just glass.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lvandert said:


> I would think putting it in boiling water for a few seconds and then rinsing with vinegar would get it pretty darn clean. Also I'm jealous. I'm guessing you've found enough to put in a tank?


Thanks.  I wish I had enough to fit a tank. lol I wanted to start collecting it and maybe one day have it in a tank.

aokashi is right. You can find it on the beach about a few feet away from the water.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i have some artificial sea glass in some of my tanks. :V stuff directly from the beach, i personally wouldn't. x: but i'm paranoid anyways, so...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I would be afraid of it leeching salt into the water...


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Actually, true beach glass is the result of lightening striking the sand on the beach. It fuses the grains together from the intense heat into very uneven glass.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Shiverdam said:


> Actually, true beach glass is the result of lightening striking the sand on the beach. It fuses the grains together from the intense heat into very uneven glass.


thats like music to my meteorologist ears


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

I personally don't think much of anything would leach out of the glass, it is pretty inert. Even if there were traces of salt in the glass, I can't imagine there would be enough to cause issues, especially with as many water changes as we do...

The glass formed by lightning strikes is called fulgurite...it isn't very pretty though lol. You can google it to see pictures. The sea glass most people talk about is from pieces of bottles and other glass objects getting tossed about and worn down in the ocean over a period of years...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

sand polished glass is fine for aquarium. Just wash it good.

Jeff.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess I am just very picky and play safe for what to put in my tank lol.

I really do like the look of the glass though.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm probably going to do the same, once I get some sand to put in my tank. 

Here's what it looks like (from my collection)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

kfryman said:


> I would be afraid of it leeching salt into the water...


There is no salt in the glass - it's on the beach of freshwater.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

lilyrazen said:


> I'm probably going to do the same, once I get some sand to put in my tank.
> 
> Here's what it looks like (from my collection)
> View attachment 55122
> ...


WOW! The pieces you have are huge! I can only find small pieces.


----------

